# We are all so lucky to be who...



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

...we *are!*

I was blessed to have SA because I would not be where I am today if I had not traveled the SA path.

I moved out here to Big Sky country almost 7 years ago to hide from everyone/everything, but instead of doing nothing but hiding--it opened up a whole new world for me.

When i was able to let go of some things and to stop trying to control everyone/everything, I am now finally able to be more of who I already am. (kind of like Swamp Thing)--I love using that analogy.

When I flew back East over Christmas break, it was good to be able to just be "me" with no apologies and no pretense.

It has taken me a long time to be able to do that. It felt good.

I had to really really step back to take a look at myself and at things that were not quite right, though. :steam

Love,
Tinsel


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, thanks for that positive post, tinsel! I'm so glad that things are working out for you. I also view sa as a blessing in disguise. I know that years from now, when I have finally conquered social anxiety and am living life according to my terms and goals, that I will look back and be grateful that I had social anxiety. SA is molding me into a woman of compassion and dedication, and I know I would not be where I am now (and with my amazing boyfriend of 3 years) if it weren't for the anxiety. 

Best of luck to you tinsel as you continue your journey


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

_"When i was able to let go of some things and to stop trying to control everyone/everything, I am now finally able to be more of who I already am."_

I can totally relate. A few weeks ago I was commuting to school and dreading the thought of facing my colleagues again and had sort of an awakening. I thought "Why even give a damn? Why care what these people think of you? This way of thinking has only hurt, not helped. I don't _have_ to be anyone. I don't _have_ to be anything. I needn't feel pressured to become what I think the world wants me to be."

I've spent years trying to change who I am. I thought I had "cured" my SA until my world came crashing down a few months ago. The more you try to change yourself, the more you lose touch with who you really are.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

> I also view sa as a *blessing in disguise*.


...my dear mom (whom has Alzheimer's) used to say that all the time! It was nice hearing it again! Thanks!

...and I truly agree.

Tinsel


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

> "Why even give a damn? Why care what these people think of you? This way of thinking has only hurt, not helped. I don't have to be anyone. I don't have to be anything. I needn't feel pressured to become what I think the world wants me to be."


Good for you! I've often heard it said...."It's not your business....what anyone thinks of you..." I know I quoted that incorrectly, but i hope you get the jist.

Tinsel


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

tinselhair said:


> ...we *are!*
> 
> I was blessed to have SA because I would not be where I am today if I had not traveled the SA path.
> 
> ...


ya. I have felt the same way. I feel happy to be who I am. Sometimes I still have issues just being "me". But I am a lot happier ~ most of the time ~ being myself and having no pretenses or whatever lol, not sure how to say that.

good post though. I feel like I have gone through some stuff also with sa, and it was worth it, etc.


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

....


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

> I've appreciated nature more, and had more patience and love for animals and all their wonderful qualities that people who are wrapped up in themselves and other people don't always notice. I know how sweet a small victory can be, and how valuable the support and kindness of a true friend, and not to judge people who seem withdrawn or distant but to expect that on the inside they are warm, fascinating people.


Dear Softly785...this is beautiful, and :agree

Love Ya, dear SA-Friend,
Suzi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In overcoming adversity, we become strong. In the process, we discover what we are made of!


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> In overcoming adversity, we become strong. In the process, we discover what we are made of!


I concur, Millenniumman75! 100% :agree :yes

Suzi :sas


----------

